# 3 Questions!!



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

I love hearing people's different answers to simple questions. You can get to know people with out getting "personal". So, here are the questions. Answer away 

1) What is your favorite meal/food?

2) What movie have you seen several times and you could still watch again?

3) What is your dream vacation?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll answer first.

1) sushi. For sure. If I were rich and didn't have to worry about mercury poisoning I could eat it everyday.

2) Its A Wonderful Life. Best. Movie. Ever.

3) I want to go to Bora Bora with my husband and stay in one of those private huts on stilts in the ocean


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2012)

1, spagetti! o how i love spagetti and my grandpas recipe for meatballs! have it every week! hubbys no longer fond of it though lol so he starves

2. hmm..between cinderella story and maid in manhatten. corny but i did watch them over and over for a few months

3. i wanna go to ireland...or whales to see a family castle


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh believe me Brenda, I have several corny movies I love. It's just it's a wonderful life happens to be my fave. But your not alone there. Sometimes the "dumb" ones are the funnest to watch


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 27, 2012)

1) spag bol! Mmmm.. so nice!
2) Annie! My mum says i would sit and watch this film over and over when i was little and i still do now!
3) New York or LA!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Sandwiches, I love food between bread, XD!

2. The lord of the rings trilogy, without a doubt. I have the 12hr extended edition, and I like to plan 1 day a month to watch it!

3. I want to touch the large Hadron Collider. I don't care what they say, I know it's a time machine....


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 27, 2012)

Any kind of pasta with salad and garlic bread :cooking:

The Breakfast Club :dude:

Italy :hearts


----------



## cerigirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Risotto!!!! Mmm, any kind will do but cheesy is the best!

White Christmas and The Chronicles Of Narnina

I would love to spend a week a private cottage in the Caribbean.


----------



## cerigirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Risotto!!!! Mmm, any kind will do but cheesy is the best!

White Christmas and The Chronicles Of Narnina

I would love to spend a week a private cottage in the Caribbean.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Steak (Diane Sauce) and Salad (veggies and fruit with mazzetti balsamic vinegar)

2. Life is Beautiful or Tangled. Both are amazing lol.

3. Japan, it's just so unreal there it's great.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 27, 2012)

Yay love these answers!!

Fellow The Breakfast Club fan here too.....


----------



## wendymac (Jul 28, 2012)

Anything Italian.

Lord of the Rings...I've watched it over and over again. I've also read the books a bunch of times, too. 

My dream vacation... seeing the beach, or Niagra Falls, or the Grand Canyon. Raised with horses and other animals, and now with a farm of my own, I've never even been on a vacation. Ever.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 28, 2012)

Omg Wendy, you deserve a vacation!!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh Bonnie Lee.. i love tangled! Such a good disney film!


----------



## TinksMama (Jul 28, 2012)

1) Fattoush Salad

2) Twilight, can't stand to read the books anymore though!

3) Italy or South Korea


----------



## kmaben (Jul 28, 2012)

Doughnuts. Can bribe me into just about anything with a Rasberry filled doughnut.

Spirit Stallion of the Cimarron. It's a huge pick me up movie for some reason. Love the music

Scotland. Been to parts of it but it's so Gorgeous.


----------



## kmaben (Jul 28, 2012)

Lisa have you ever checked out the prices for Bora Bora? It's like 40G's a night lol.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 28, 2012)

kmaben wrote:


> Lisa have you ever checked out the prices for Bora Bora? It's like 40G's a night lol.



I know! That's why it's my dream vacation....


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Taco Salad....actually had that for dinner tonight 
2. My absolute favorite movie is Tombstone! I know every line in that movie. My favorite line is "Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him. "
3. I want to go to Ireland. I am half irish and have never been there


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry.

I've got two guns, one for the each of ya.

My hypocrisy goes only so far

He's down by the creek, walking on water

Rachel, it's one of my favemovies too!!! if you can't tell


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 29, 2012)

lol

Favorite Food is Mexican Food (Tex Mex or Bfs Mothers) Rice is my favorite If I dont like the rice most likely i wont ever eat there again lol

Oh I have a lot of Favorite Movies. . .Legends of the Guardians and Blindside I could watch every day of my life

Rome is my dream vacation. Oh and Valencia, Spain with the boyfriend (he is a firework enthusiast)


----------



## Preston (Jul 29, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I love hearing people's different answers to simple questions. You can get to know people with out getting "personal". So, here are the questions. Answer away
> 
> 1) What is your favorite meal/food?
> 
> ...



[align=center]1( Definitely Sushi, any kind, anywhere. I try to try the sushi at every restaurant I go. I recently had Surf & Turf sushi at an Italian place. I know, an Italian place.

2) Guys & Dolls

3) Touring Japan, or maybe a relaxing trip checking out the grounds of England.[/align]


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 29, 2012)

1) The half chicken dinner at Swiss Chalet. Seriously, that is a meal I could eat over and over again and never tire of it. Tacos are delicious as well.

2) How to Train Your Dragon, the Harry Potter films, The Dark Knight Trilogy, Lilo and Stitch

3) Mhmm, this one is a little hard... Probably the Harry Potter theme park they have in Orlando or visiting the Hogwarts castle in Scotland. I am a Harry Potter nut!


----------



## Apebull (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - Anything Mexican. I LOVE Mexican food.

2 - PRINCESS BRIDE!!!:biggrin2: Hello BEST MOVIE EVER. Although I do love the LOTR and of course the Orginial Star Wars :biggrin2:

3 - Any Caribbean island.


----------



## Samara (Jul 29, 2012)

1. Don't laugh; kale! No, really! I love kale!
2. Legend; the one with Tim Curry. 
3. Alaska


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 30, 2012)

Sammy I have to ask...how do you eat your kale? I'm not saying it can't be your favorite meal....but out of ALL the yummy foods your fave is kale?  like, do you season it? Raw? Cooked?

Please share! I'm curious!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 30, 2012)

YES LISA!!! another tombstone fan!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 30, 2012)

1) I love a good dark chocolate, particularly if it is Belgian. I can't indulge very often or much, but it is so good.

2) Robin Hood prince of thieves with Kostner. I know, cheesy but I have seen it over 100 times 

3) I want to go to the galapigos so bad. If I can't get there then I want to see the British Isles. My heritage is Scottish/Irish and I love their history.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, great answers 
Favorite food: Just one?? I like Mexican food, Indian food might be my favorite though. Vegetarian "chicken" korma is just delightful. Oh, and poutine. 

Favorite movie: Life is Beautiful is a really good movie. Pan's Labrynth, the Pianist. I enjoy WW1 and WW2 movies. 

Dream Vacay: Ireland, Australia, British Columbia (to see the orca's) and here in Newfoundland (Gros Morne National Park and see the wildlife)


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2012)

1) What is your favorite meal/food?

Chicken enchilladas, nom nom nom 

2)What movie have you seen several times and you could still watch again?

Most Disney of the Disney Classic movies, I could watch them over and over and never get bored. Also Christmas movies, like Home Alone. Mostly movies that I associate happy childhood times with.

3) What is your dream vacation?

A road trip around the US would be really cool. Or a railing trip all through Europe.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 30, 2012)

I love all these answers, it has been so fun reading all of them!


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 30, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> 1) I love a good dark chocolate, particularly if it is Belgian. I can't indulge very often or much, but it is so good.
> 
> ^^Godiva, Lindt, Ghirardelli. Yummy! I even keep 99% in my freezer! But I too must go easy, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 30, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> 1. Don't laugh; kale! No, really! I love kale!
> 2. Legend; the one with Tim Curry.
> 3. Alaska



I love legend! I even had the soundtrack on (wait for it) cassette tape! Did I just blow my age?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh I thought of another meal that I love, the chicken kiev (bread crumb covered chicken with garlic butter) at one of my local restaurants, sooo good! Comes with potatoes, chips (fries), carrots and turnip. Mouth watering!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 30, 2012)

Bean and cheese quesadilla (both authentic and taco bell forms). Or grilled cheese on rye. Or pizza with extra sauce, green pepper, mushroom, and onion. Or fetuchinni Alfredo. That's probably in favorite order.

Classic disney and other popular childrens films (how to train your Dragon, Matilda, Anastasia, etc)

And st. John. I've been there before and there's no more beautiful a place on earth.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 30, 2012)

1) My favorite "real" food to eat is definitely my grandma's chicken dumplings. I only get them twice a year, so sometimes I'll eat very very little turkey and stuffing and such at thanksgiving to save room for the dumplings. My favorite dessert is lemon bars. So. Good. I also like my own homemade cherry pie quite a lot. 

2) I have a lot of favorite movies, right now it's probably The Hunchback of Notre Dame (the Disney version.) I have read the book and seen multiple film versions, and the disney version is actually by far my favorite film version. It is very thought provoking and emotional, and I'm always amazed that Disney was gutsy enough to show things like "religious does not equal good" and show Frollo's lust for Esmeralda, even if it is a movie for children, I think it is a very beautiful and deep (and dark) film.

3) My dream vacation is to go to New Zealand. It just looks really pretty.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2012)

Nelsons_MomAnd st. John. I've been there before and there's no more beautiful a place on earth.[/quote]

Is that in Newfoundland? I want to go there because the older people have Irish accents and they use some Irish slang. Supposedly the most Irish place outside of Ireland. Would be cool to see.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you mean St. John's Nelson's Mom??
Oh wow, I never heard anybody say they wanted to come here for their dream vacation! Shucks, I feel lucky 
It truly is a beautiful city. However, irishbunny, the accent your thinking of comes in from around the bay. The settled communities outside the city have a more distinct Irish-Newfie accent  My boyfriend's family in Nova Scotia say I don't really sound "Newfie" and I grew up in St. John's 
I could with less wind sometimes though! lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 31, 2012)

My hubby's family is Irish and his dream vaycay would be Ireland. If we can't get to Ireland, maybe we should go to ST johns!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I wouldn't advise against it!! lol 
People love it here. I don't think it's a substitution for Ireland since food, culture, architecture and more are all different but I think it's quite an experience!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 1, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> My hubby's family is Irish and his dream vaycay would be Ireland. If we can't get to Ireland, maybe we should go to ST johns!



As long as your not looking for a sun holiday and don't mind constant rain, cloudiness and for cool temperatures then it's a good place to go. I'm going to Spain in a few weeks to escape from it!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 1, 2012)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> agnesthelion wrote:
> 
> 
> > My hubby's family is Irish and his dream vaycay would be Ireland. If we can't get to Ireland, maybe we should go to ST johns!
> ...


Sounds great to me! It has been so hot and humid here that I wish I could escape. I love green spaces and your mythology is fascinating. I wish I would have lived in the druid age.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 1, 2012)

1) Lasagna

2) Being John Malkovich

3) Australia/New Zealand


----------

